# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  ERROR 2753 AVPINSTALL.DLL

## akram fattoum

hello 

kaspersky pure does not remove it from the computer, the system of restoration does not restore the system 

error 2753 avpinstall.dll

help me thank you

----------


## olejah

hello. 
Looks like there's no malware on your computer. What's the essence of the problem.
I guess you should reinstall AVP or delete it.

----------

*миднайт*,  *mrak74*,  *thyrex*

----------


## akram fattoum

AVP IS NOT INSTALLED AGAIN

----------


## olejah

Make sure it is the last version of AVP and you try to install it as administrator.

----------

